# Florida Rally



## Landmark (Dec 22, 2011)

I am new to this site as of 5 minutes ago. Are there any Rallies that will take place in Florida in 2012?


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

welcome to the forum. im sure that our members from the sunshine state will let you know.welcome welcome


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to a great community!!!!


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm an O/B'er from the Tampa area. I don't recall any OB rallies in FL in some time. I would definitely attend if there were one. Rainbow Springs State Park would be a great place to have one but I'm open. The spring might be a better time when these darn snowbirding RVer leave.


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

We will be staying in Cortez Jan. 15- Feb. 15, then on to Anastasia for a couple weeks then to Top Sail for a week. If anyone would care to visit us, we would be pleased. It will be Diane and myself and Sally and Koala our 20 year old cats and Isabella the Golden Doodle pictured.

Rowland


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Landmark said:


> I'm an O/B'er from the Tampa area. I don't recall any OB rallies in FL in some time. I would definitely attend if there were one. Rainbow Springs State Park would be a great place to have one but I'm open. The spring might be a better time when these darn snowbirding RVer leave.


You can always be the first to start a rally - if you like - all it takes is someone to get the ball rolling! If you have questions or not sure where to start, just let us know - there are lots of us who would be willing to help you get started.....


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

There are two week long trips planned for FL next year - 2012:

1) Carrabelle Beach, FL first week of April; and 
2) Ft Pickens (near Pensacola) for mid-June

Join us if you can. Ft Pickens will be booking up quick. We are all in Loop A

C


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Landmark said:


> I am new to this site as of 5 minutes ago. Are there any Rallies that will take place in Florida in 2012?


I haven't heard of any official rallies for the year here. A few of us FL Outbackers have somewhat made the MLK weekend a tradition of camping at the Hillsborough River State Park to attend the RV Supershow in Tampa the last few years of course that was a costly trip for many of us this past year as 3 of 4 in the group upgraded their units this past year. I am not sure if there would be any sites this late.

I agree with FL Yakman. Rainbow Springs State Park is a great spot to camp. Not much shade so this time of year is ideal as it is cooler. Of course, in the Summer when it is HOT the river is great for tubing and swimming.

Where are you located?


----------

